# South Kensington Sub Brit behind the scenes visit Jan 08



## Els (Jan 12, 2009)

Mostly live but some dis-used parts...












Air vent










Disused life shaft from above





Ladder to... 





...Disused high level platform





Machine room for escalators















Ladder to...





...part of the tunnel started to link to Mansion House but never completed




















Disused lift - bottom of shaft

























Start of air vent at base of lifts





Air vent shaft to low level Picadilly lines





The line runs below the grills


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice, I like things like this


----------



## the_delta_force (Jan 12, 2009)

My favorite topic by far. I love the history of the tube. 

I took a cab ride with a friend who is a driver on the Piccadilly Line last year and he stopped adjacent to the old Down Street Station and you can still part of the platform and walkways.

Great stuff...


----------



## smileysal (Jan 12, 2009)

I love anything to do with railways, either old or new lol (and no, I'm still not a trainspotter lmao).

Love the escalator winders, and the disused lift shafts, disused platforms. In fact, love it all. 

Excellent pics mate, love it.

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 12, 2009)

Top Report Els 

Always seems to be something new to see down the London Underground.
Loving those blue glazed brickwork walls 

Ta for sharing.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## sqwasher (Jan 13, 2009)

Superb pics of a fascinating place-looks like you saw a lot!


----------



## double-six (Jan 19, 2009)

Agree with all of the above! I'd love to get the opportunity to see some of the disused parts of the tube.


----------

